# Windshield Wiper Motor Wiring Tutorial



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/1Ww5-pmiokc
For anyone interested in using a windshield wiper motor (or two!) in their scares, I have put together this video tutorial that explains how to wire one up.
If you have any questions, or need additional help, let me know! This video is fairly basic, but should help you figure out how to wire up your motor.
Personally, I LOVE windshield wiper motors! They are extremely powerful and almost perfectly silent. What else could one ask for, especially in a Halloween prop!  And, they are relatively cheap, too! $10 - $15 at Pick-A-Part.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

What batteries can you wire these up to? Is a 9v enough juice to make it move slowly, like a head rotation?


----------



## MET42 (Nov 9, 2008)

Creepy,

What are the chances that you have this Windshield Wiper Motor Wiring Tutorial in word or pdf format?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

camsauce said:


> What batteries can you wire these up to? Is a 9v enough juice to make it move slowly, like a head rotation?


I don't think a 9-volt would last very long at all with a wiper motor.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Demons is right. A 9 volt battery might last a few minutes under normal load. You *COULD* use a 9 volt power supply/adapter that plugs in, but you'd want one that provides 1 - 2 Amps of current. Those motors take a fair bit of juice. I usually use a re-purposed PC power supply and use the 12 volt feed from that. First, it's cheap! (Sensing a theme here? LOL) Second, the power supply has enough fail-safes built into it that in the event of a short circuit, it will shut itself off. Lastly, they are really quiet and fairly small. This makes them ideal to stash inside a scare and get all the power you need. 9 volts will certainly turn the motor slowly, but don't go with batteries unless you plan on investing heavily in Energizer or Duracell stock.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

*Document available*

Those chances are roughly 100%  I have a PDFdocument that covers the same information. It's not quite a detailed, but should give you enough information. Unfortunately, this forum won't let me post it (it's too big, apparently). However, if you send me an email, I can send you the document. mailto: [email protected]


----------

